# 20yo looking for any full time job



## childers (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, my name is John. I don't want to put to much personal information on the open internet. I have decided College just isn't for me. I am a junior at Kennesaw State Univeristy. I have experience with most labor. What I do not know I learn quick. I take great pride in whatever I am doing. I make sure it gets done quick and correctly. I have a reliable truck to get me to and from wherever. I don't mind waking up early or getting dirty. I can pass a drug test and background check. I have a clean record.I need a job ASAP! I am willing to drive. Please call  me @ (678) 939-7896. Thank you for your time.


----------



## jsimages (Jan 5, 2012)

pm me if interested in working in the rome area as i know a temp agency that can have you working pretty soon.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2012)

Go back to school. If you don't you'll regret it later.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 6, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> Go back to school. If you don't you'll regret it later.



Exactly! Get that degree.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> Go back to school. If you don't you'll regret it later.



This ^^^

A Junior? It would be ashamed to quit now.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 6, 2012)

I also decided that college was not for me after two years. Worked manual labor with LOTS of 12 hour days 7 days a week. I decided to go back to school. Good idea to get your degree.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 6, 2012)

childers said:


> ... I have decided College just isn't for me. I am a junior....



I would urge you to reconsider...especially if you you made it to be a junior.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 6, 2012)

Uncle Sam always has a few openings.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 6, 2012)

LOTS, and I mean lots of good advice here young man. I too decided that a full time job was what I needed when I was a 2nd semester senior in college. That was 30 years ago THIS week. Now I'm just a bald broke fat fiddy something ole guy. That strong back and legs you will be using instead of your brain is gonna be hurting you in 2032. Get that piece of paper, then worry bout being a contributing member of society.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 6, 2012)

Dude, don't quit now. I'm 23 and just graduated last December. Get that piece of paper!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2012)

shadow2 said:


> Uncle Sam always has a few openings.


 I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 6, 2012)

Like the others have said, stick it out.  You've made it this far towards your degree, you CAN do it and should do it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 6, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> Go back to school. If you don't you'll regret it later.





Jody Hawk said:


> Exactly! Get that degree.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> This ^^^
> 
> A Junior? It would be ashamed to quit now.



Employers don't want a quiter........... You'll get more respect and more pay if you stick it out. Now get back in there and get it done....... If I can do it anyone can.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2012)

shadow2 said:


> Uncle Sam always has a few openings.



That's the only option he should consider, then let Uncle Sam finish paying for that college after he's done. However, if he sticks it out and get's that degree, butter bars pay a whole lot more than an E3 does. 

One bit of advice that won't really weigh heavily on your decision now, but 30 years down the road will hit you like a ton of bricks is this; That degree will be your ticket to better jobs, better pay and better chances at re-employment should you find yourself around 50 years old and laid off. Without it you better have some mad skills and spend the next 30 years building up your own business. The kink in that plan is, after 30 years of building up your business and giving your soul to Uncle Sam in taxes, you'll just be making what you would probably make only 5 or so years out of college.

Stick it out bro', the rewards are well worth the trouble.


----------



## centerc (Jan 7, 2012)

Work as a sub for ups fed ex or post office and finish school


----------



## childers (Jan 7, 2012)

I will be returning to school in a year...maybe even the fall. I just need some time to work and get myself together. My grades started going down, so before it's to late I want to show myself why I need to finish college. Don't worry. Even though my intention is to own my own business.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 8, 2012)

childers said:


> I will be returning to school in a year...maybe even the fall. I just need some time to work and get myself together. My grades started going down, so before it's to late I want to show myself why I need to finish college. Don't worry. Even though my intention is to own my own business.



Hey I took a couple of semesters off back when I was in school for various reasons. I was not trying to be harsh or anything, but I and others here have seen the importance of getting that degree. Do what ya gotta do to get yourself back together, then get back too it and finish it. You can do it.


----------



## coon hunter (Jan 8, 2012)

I am a recent college grad myself and I have seen this many times (i am just gonna take a few semesters off) and most never start back. Kudos if you do but many never go back. I got a job that is not what my degree is in right now but I always have that to fall back on.


----------



## rwagner (Jan 15, 2012)

look on craigs list it is your best bet and i understand why you have to recharge your batteries every once and a while but if you were a emt or medic i could get you a job tomorrow sorry but good luck


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 15, 2012)

You want a job.  An adventure; look here: https://iliamna.asrc.com/OA_HTML/OA...=1496798891&oapc=2&oas=nxkDXuCinVr0DkQKpkJomw..
oiler, roustabout, scaffold builder.  Have your big boy pants on though.

Lemme know iffin I can help.

John I.


----------



## tigerfan (Jan 15, 2012)

If I were your adviser, then I would suggest that you stay enrolled in school and locate an internship (school's career services can help with this).  Benefits to this would be:

1.  You'd get your time off from school
2.  You'd be receiving valuable experience in your field of study
3.  Some schools allow you to get credit for this work (might have to write a paper)

If you have determined that you just can't do it, then sit down an evaluate your strengths and weaknesses.  Based on what you are good at and what you like to do, try to locate a job in that field or you will be miserable.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 15, 2012)

John I know the feeling, I just graduated and definitely needed a break at times. Why not look into a CO-OP, go to school a semester and work a semester plus you typically have a very good chance of staying on with that company when you graduate. It gives you a break every other semester and will help keep your grades up plus its done through your school so you stay a "student" the whole time and they help place you in a co-op.

Scott


----------



## patchestc (Jan 15, 2012)

If there is one thing i am sure i would do differently, it is that i
would have gone military at some point.  That is my one regret.
Go guard or reserve, or fulltime.  Then finish college.
No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 16, 2012)

Stay in school and get a degree. The air force reserve is a great idea if you need a break. Basic training, technical training then to your reserve unit at dobbins if you choose that location. By the time you complete your initial training and return to your unit for weekend  drills you will have had a nice break and be ready to return to school. Plus you will be eligible for the gi bill under certain conditions. I retired after 20 yrs as a registered nurse and commissioned officer and dont regret it. I miss it alot.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jan 17, 2012)

Back several years ago I decided I needed a break and took a semester off with full intentions of going back.  Everybody told me not to do it but I knew better.  Well long story short they were right and I kick myself in the tail every day.  That is the BIGGEST mistake I have ever made was taking that semester off.  Please rethink.


----------



## dsager (Mar 26, 2012)

AT&T has technician jobs available that might be suitable for you, some of them include outdoors work too!


----------



## ryanh487 (May 9, 2012)

How does a flexible, outdoor job with paid training and potential to make 6 figures a year by your second year sound? Shoot me a PM, I've been doing this job for a couple months now and it's the best I've ever had. Management potential, no degree necessary.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 10, 2012)

Williston, North Dakota is hiring people like you. 

I'll also be the voice of dissent on the college degree stuff. Even though it's off-topic.. since two moderators have engaged in it, then I will too. 

College degrees aren't what they used to be. Unless you see yourself going on to get a masters or better, a phd, then a bachelor's degree doesn't do much for you. Is it better to have a bachelor degree than not? Yes. 

I have a bachelor. My boss does not. Neither does his boss. 

Unless you see yourself spending the next 6 to 8 years in school, there's no shame in dropping out. 

If I was your age, nothing holding me down here, then I'd go to North Dakota. Google Williston North Dakota.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 10, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> How does a flexible, outdoor job with paid training and potential to make 6 figures a year by your second year sound? Shoot me a PM, I've been doing this job for a couple months now and it's the best I've ever had. Management potential, no degree necessary.



This sounds like a multi-level marketing insurance scam under the guise of "roofing".


----------



## ryanh487 (May 14, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> This sounds like a multi-level marketing insurance scam under the guise of "roofing".



Nope, sellin tree work. No insurance involved, just good old fashioned foot work knocking on doors, giving estimates and selling the work. I've sold about $30,000 in the past 7 weeks at a 15% commission rate, and it's not even our busy season and I have no prior sales experience. You have to put in a lot of work and energy, but it will pay off. There are guys selling $60k a month, and I could have sold more if I had been managing my time better. I really only worked 4 solid 40 hour weeks out of the last 7.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

childers said:


> Hi, my name is John. I don't want to put to much personal information on the open internet. I have decided College just isn't for me. I am a junior at Kennesaw State Univeristy. I have experience with most labor. What I do not know I learn quick. I take great pride in whatever I am doing. I make sure it gets done quick and correctly. I have a reliable truck to get me to and from wherever. I don't mind waking up early or getting dirty. I can pass a drug test and background check. I have a clean record.I need a job ASAP! I am willing to drive. Please call  me @ (678) 939-7896. Thank you for your time.





What's it gonna be John ???


----------



## Black Crowes (May 14, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> Nope, sellin tree work. No insurance involved, just good old fashioned foot work knocking on doors, giving estimates and selling the work. I've sold about $30,000 in the past 7 weeks at a 15% commission rate, and it's not even our busy season and I have no prior sales experience. You have to put in a lot of work and energy, but it will pay off. There are guys selling $60k a month, and I could have sold more if I had been managing my time better. I really only worked 4 solid 40 hour weeks out of the last 7.




Tree job.com is obviously his employer.  Believe me you will want that degree!


----------



## pbmang (May 14, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> Nope, sellin tree work. No insurance involved, just good old fashioned foot work knocking on doors, giving estimates and selling the work. I've sold about $30,000 in the past 7 weeks at a 15% commission rate, and it's not even our busy season and I have no prior sales experience. You have to put in a lot of work and energy, but it will pay off. There are guys selling $60k a month, and I could have sold more if I had been managing my time better. I really only worked 4 solid 40 hour weeks out of the last 7.



So if you keep up at that rate, you will make just a bit over 30K.  Not bad, but there are jobs out there where no degree is required and you can do much better.

If you have to get out of school, I would suggest the car business, on the service side.  My wife graduated a little less than three years ago and bounced around to a few employers until she landed at a luxury car dealership.  She started out as a porter (just moving cars around the lot), but quickly worked up to a service writer.  She went from making less than $100 a week in her previous jobs to some pretty serious money in less than a year.  The hours can be pretty long, but most of the time she really seems to like it. 

If I was looking for a job, I would start looking at the higher end dealerships and see if I couldn't get a foot in somewhere.  I know a lot of dealers get bad raps, but there are some great opportunities to be had.  Plus, in the luxury dealerships, you never know when an opportunity might walk through the door.  She deals with CEO's and the like on a daily basis, and the occasional job offer is not uncommon for the better service people.

EDIT: Just noticed the original post date...oops...lol


----------



## ryanh487 (May 14, 2012)

pbmang said:


> So if you keep up at that rate, you will make just a bit over 30K.  Not bad, but there are jobs out there where no degree is required and you can do much better.



Yeah it's Treejob.com. First job I've ever had that I look forward to doing every day, but it's not cut out for everyone. 

If I keep up at that rate and don't accelerate, yes. That's what I was making at my old job and all that the 6 jobs I turned down the the last 5 months were offering, and I have a 4 year degree. If I hit my target of 40,000 a month, which over half our sales team does, that's $72,000 a year. I only need $20K a year to live and pay my bills. Plus I have the flexibility to take vacation and sick time whenever I want, no desk, and no manual labor.


----------



## maxwell42583 (May 15, 2012)

I cannot stress this enough...get your degree! 40 years ago, a highschool diploma would have gotten you a good job. 20 years ago a college degree would have gotten you a good job. Today, you will be lucky to get a good job without a Masters or PHD. I have two Bachelors Degree's and it was hard for me to find a good job right out of college 6 years ago. Get your degree and stop thinking about living in the short term. Look ahead and have vision, goals, and determination. If you dont, you will wish that you did (and so will your wife, kids, and grandkids) because life will be an even longer and tougher road for you.


----------



## egomaniac247 (May 15, 2012)

You have to live your own life and there is no right or wrong answer....just answers with much better odds.  

That being said, as an employer, I cannot tell you how much I reccomend toughing it out one more year and finishing.

If you stay and finish, you will NEVER look back in life and wish you had that one year back versus the benefit of having that degree.

Even if you do nothing in your field of study it shows employers that you have commitment and persistence.

Plus you can ask anyone who's been out of school for a year.....if you don't use it you lose it.  It will become increasingly harder for you to return and pass senior level classes after you've forgotten everything you learned.


----------



## T.P. (May 15, 2012)

I'll hire anybody! Low pay and long days... PM me!


----------



## reloadin29 (May 15, 2012)

Pauldling county built an academy sports my nephew is going to ga highlands full time they are still hiring and have been rather supportive with students and school plus the discounts on ammo and hunt/fish accessories is an added bonus if the commute is not to bad for you good luck


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 28, 2012)

go back to school, learn to do a few diffrent trades while your going to school. you will regret it if you dont. been doing tree work for 8 yr now. it was fun at first but its wore off now. wish i had done something diffrent and little easier. i think about it every day. finish up and you'll be glad you did.


----------

